# I do really hate the uSPS



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was supposed to get prescription glasses in the mail on 4/11. Never came. I go to tracking. Says it was delivered to the mail box at 1:50 pm. I call the post office. They said that the carrier scanned the package at 1:50. And usually they can GPS the carrier to see where he was at the time of scanning the package, but their GPS for carriers was down nationwide on that day.

They said the package was not insured. ($50) only -normal free insurance. So am I out of the rest of the money? If I can't get my money back ,, who do I get in touch with other than filing a claim? I am just so tired of their "too bad, suck it up" attitude. You pay for mail and need insurance in case they screw it up? That sounds almost like a bribe. What can I do?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that the prescriber or manufacturer should be responsible for getting them to the right address, esp if you never rec'd them. Maybe whose ever mail box owner rec'd will be honest enough to either send them on to you or back to the lab that made them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Any possibility they were delivered in someone else's mailbox or perhaps stolen out of your mailbox? Since they were "supposedly" delivered, you need to file a report with the police. Provide proof of purchase and order tracking number etc.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to the house of the only other possibility and left a note. But that's even a good piece of info. The carrier said he might of left it in a different box. Hmmm. I am so pi$$ed. I should call the police, like the one that lives next door!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, I found 2 places to file grievances with USPS . One is the Post Master General, and the other is a USPS outside group who assesses the situation. I was thinking last night and I don't think the carrier/PO manager should have said to me that he could have left it at this other address, and I should go check with them. Isn't that like admitting guilt? 

So, we'll see what happens. 3 places have gotten the complaint. I don't think that I should need insurance for mail that the carrier misplaced! So what is postage for? Getting your mail to another place with no guarantees whatsoever? That just really stinks.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I just hope you end up with your glasses!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would think that if your glasses were accidently delivered to a neighbor, the neighbor wouldve at the very least put them in your mailbox. I've had it happen before, both ways.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry about your glasses.On the other hand,how's the puppy doing?She all settled in?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I would think that someone would have returned them by now but haven't. 

Well, Dawg, I have a carrier that scanned the package delivered to mailbox. And I have a husband who spends most days in the garage that faces the mailbox. So the mail comes and hubby goes to get it. The package is not there. They have a system where the time stamp should match the GPS of the carrier, and that was not working nation wide. One of my emails was forwarded to USPS consumer affairs etc . 

CQ, puppy is fine. I think we've cut down on chux from 10 a day (multiple use) to 2 that last a day or more. She peed on my bed again. So no bed for her unless it's time to sleep. She got so wild last night that I had to lock her up. I have a few phone numbers for puppy classes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well well. There are some good people out there. I emailed the eye glass company and told them the mail carrier lost them and could they make me another pair. The emailed they will email me a pair For Free! How nice is that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well well. There are some good people out there. I emailed the eye glass company and told them the mail carrier lost them and could they make me another pair. The emailed they will email me a pair For Free! How nice is that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well well. There are some good people out there. I emailed the eye glass company and told them the mail carrier lost them and could they make me another pair. The emailed they will email me a pair For Free! How nice is that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The company is Eyebuydirect.com Normally a pair of glasses would cost me around $250 or more. This place , you give them your prescription, pick out glasses and lenses, and my total bill came to $112 ! I've done this before and gotten really nice glasses.


----------

